# Next "WhiTTe Rose" Yorkshire Meet - Thursday 21st Feb



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

2nd meet of the new year - Hopefully with less snow this time :wink:

On our "TTour of Yorkshire", this month we will be meeting up in the Wetherby area (Morrisons Car Park). TondyTT has promised a good drive out around the North Leeds/Harrogate area. If you are local to this area and have been thinking about coming along to a meet, then why not join us? Our group is a friendly bunch and new faces are very welcome.

Meet up @ 19:30 - Morrisons Weatherby, Horsfair, LS22 6JG, then a livley cruise off to somewhere to eat (Wellington Inn, Main St, Darley, HG3 2QQ).

I will post a list of Defo and Maybe's so we have a feel for the numbers - post on here and I will add you to the list

Defo's
- Darthhawkeye
- TondyTT
- phil3012
- TootRS
- HollaJ
- Neil_audiTT

Maybe's
- Travis199


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

Put me down as a maybe mate  I'm not that far from Leeds


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

May I suggest morrisons car park? 
There is a tidy industrial estate around sandbeck also that would make for some good shots.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Okay boys & girls, I think this will be a substantial drive and one to be enjoyed on your return home too.

Meeting place: Morrisons Weatherby, Horsfair, LS22 6JG @ 7.30pm

Dinner & Destination: Wellington Inn, Main St, Darley, HG3 2QQ

Excellent reviews for food and it will be a great spirited drive over there. Those that fancy a slightly elongated evening we can add in a cheeky second pint at the Hunters Pub in Pool on the way home...

I will post my number closer to the time in case anyone is a little lost.

Sound good?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Attendees...?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

TondyTT said:


> Attendees...?


It looks like the list above plus James at moment (he accepted the FB invite)


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

simno44 said:


> May I suggest morrisons car park?
> There is a tidy industrial estate around sandbeck also that would make for some good shots.


Hi Simno44,

Will you be joining us?


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Going to try be best lads.

Works very busy at the moment.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

simno44 said:


> Going to try be best lads.
> 
> Works very busy at the moment.


Do the police not issue a roster?


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to try be best lads.
> ...


Other work.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Guys please let me know numbers that are for definite and ill book a table. Any +1's coming along?


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Count me out lads sorry.

If I can get away to meet you all il do what I can but s meal is a no go for me


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd like to bob along to this. Good excuse to turn v-power into v6 noise!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

We're only meeting 30 mins up the road from Donny, if your turning it into V6 noise then you could make that 20mins upto Wetherby :roll:

Looking forward to a spirited drive and a few shandies :lol:


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

many many noises leaving my exhaust pipes!

Gotta keep the 20vt boys jealous


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I have booked a table for 8.45pm for 8 people. They stop serving food at 9pm so said we best get food ordered by then...

The drive will take about 30 mins, maybe less... Depends on the number of TDI's :lol: Only joking Phil, you'll catch up while we fill up 

So if we leave Wetherby at 8pm sharp then there shouldn't be any issues with ordering food. If anyone has plus 1's let me know and I'll amend the booking.

Could all TTRS owners stay at the back of the pack as not to embarrass us mere mortals! There are no slip roads this time, so I wont be making any last minute adjustments to my direction of travel :roll:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I retract what I said about the RS owners... I will hopefully be collecting mine on wednesday 

Hoping for some dry weather for a good blast out :wink:


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Seen as my new second home (girlfriends place) is 2 mins from Wetherby this is perfect! See you all there!

Ps. New rear brakes fitted and a full tank so there is no excuses this time!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

holla_j said:


> Seen as my new second home (girlfriends place) is 2 mins from Wetherby this is perfect! See you all there!
> 
> Ps. New rear brakes fitted and a full tank so there is no excuses this time!


Better not be :lol:

Rich is gonna let me know if he can make it, but he's very busy with work atm.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

holla_j said:


> Seen as my new second home (girlfriends place) is 2 mins from Wetherby this is perfect! See you all there!
> 
> Ps. New rear brakes fitted and a full tank so there is no excuses this time!


My mrs is from Wetherby.

Grew up on south view.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Tomorrows the night chaps


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Tomorrows the night chaps


Yeah looking forward to it!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Guys remember we need to make a hasty escape at 8pm if not earlier... To order food


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

TootRS said:


> holla_j said:
> 
> 
> > Seen as my new second home (girlfriends place) is 2 mins from Wetherby this is perfect! See you all there!
> ...


He's busy spending silly pennies on 2012 R8 Rear Lights....

Can NOT wait to see them, lush!!!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Good night again lads [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Was tondy showing off? Lol.


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

No I did all the showing off, they've never seen a silver Mk1 before haha


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

A good evening guys, lovely food and a good chat. Looking forward to next month.

Hope you enjoyed the roads, apologies for those that spent all night getting home :lol:


----------

